# Have you had enough of show rallies ?



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Judging by the lack of numbers attending our show rallies, the question is as above, is there to many or too much of the same old thing? What are your views ?

Dennis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dennis

No?

I can only speak for us of course, but we would go to show rallies with one of two purposes in mind.

1). To look for a new van - in which case we would go to as many as we could, and not bother about the time of year.

2). We have no wish to change the van at the moment, so we go to only one or two in the year to browse and look at the trinket stalls. We are also quite selective and only go during the summer months.

Does this help?

It would be a shame to see the rallies curtailed, especially for those who are looking to change their van and need as many as possible, so don't feel you are being undervalued or not appreciated.

That's how I see it anyway.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Speaking for ourselves, we've attended quite a few shows (and associated rallies). As we've progressed with our motorhoming, we've bought a lot of stuff, but we find we've got almost everything we could ever need now. This, coupled with the fact that most of the shows are a fair way from us, means we're less inclined to do them than we used to.

It's not the social side of things, since we still love meeting up with other motorhomers.

Maybe there's not as many new motorhomers coming into the hobby?

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We don't go because there are none close to us. Its not due to lack of interest just that none of them seem to want to come north of the border. Would love to go to one at some point.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Myself personally I like show rallies my Favourite Peterborough is coming up soon :!: 

Problem for me is I'm a School caretaker now & if the Rallies aren't on the same time as School holidays I'm pratically b*ggered.

If I miss most of P'boro show I will be gutted.


Thanks for being a marshall dennis,when I've seen you in action which is rare your GOOD :!:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I don't fancy going to Shepton three times a year so now I only attend the September one.
I'm also going to Peterborough, Newbury and Shrewsbury and for us four shows is enough.

There are quite a few shows and perhaps with the cost of diesel MHF members are restricting their travel in line with the national trend. It is not cheap to attend a show and I expect no change from £200 just to get to and camp at Peterborough let alone spending anything. Shrewsbury will not be a cheap weekend either.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I really used to like Peterborough, but in recent years there has either been little collective MHF social activity going on, or I've had an absolutely hell journey getting across there after work, and often poorish coming home too.

So not enough to attract me, or too much hassle travelling when the world and his wife are doing likewise.

Dave


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We enjoy the shows, and camping with a group of people you know through this website makes for a more entertaining weekend. We appreciate the efforts put in by the marshalls to make sure things run smoothly, and provide additional entertainment in their own particular way!
We would be dissappointed to see them stop, this is one of the reasons we joined MHF.

Colin and Sara.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we liked to go to shows, but the cost just to look at what mostly, is just a dress up of the same old thing seems pointless.We also have enough gadgets etc that we stashed away into the garage. Then again we have not seen or heard of anything that compares with what we already have.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have everything my van could wish for now so only go to the northern show but with a different group whom I meet with several times a year.
Really enjoyed Jacquie's Belvoir and Tattershall lakes last year :thumbup:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Over the past couple of years we've done Peterborough, Knutsford, Shepton, Malvern and Newark.
Enjoyed them all.

Unfortunately, similar to Carol, the long trip south is a bit of an obstacle for going to the show rallies. Especially with the increasing cost of fuel. 

As Ray says, average cost for each show rally for us is around £200 - just for fuel and camping. 
We can do 4 or 5 weekends closer to home for the money it costs us to do just one show rally.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Never been to one, but hoping to get to Peterborough this year so don't give up on us just yet Dennis


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I attend the shows i want to visit by their distance from me and their location to a good town, ie Shrewsbury and Stratford.
Its not for buying anything particular or looking for a deal BUT like other we enjoy the meeting of fellow motorhomers and having a good social side..
My only problem is that, as members of several clubs and forum groups it can sometimes be hard to choose.. !! Most times we pitch with the MCC as they have good locations and we have many friends there.
Only booked with MHF once at Shrewsbury and had a good weekend there..


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We really do enjoy the shows and the MHF rally field. However, they are always a long way from Scotland so unless we are passing by it now makes for an expensive trip out - re diesel. 

We still attempt to make Peterborough on our way north from wintering in Spain but this year we haven't been able to get away to Spain and are still in Scotland. 

I hope MHF don't give up because of smaller numbers. I think there is still interest but like with a lot of folks sometimes things get in the way.

Hope your Crocs are still as brightly coloured as ever!

Sal


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I see shows as a good excuse to get away , and to meet up with good folk, with the fact that there's a show to look around for something to do when your there, and the free entertainment is also a bonus, i don't buy that much, a least i try not to.

Tonka, what do you mean that the mcc has better locations.

Dennis


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yep it seems its mainly a diesel and distance hurdle.
Shows are easy venues to organise as the organisers want to fill it but at a considerable price (warners etal)
Tattershall was really cheap and plenty of walking cycling photography or just sitting round the table 
I would ALWAYS go to a show with a group rather than on my own BUT perhaps the show organisers may reconsider how much they charge for a field? as numbers decline


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

brillopad said:


> I see shows as a good excuse to get away , and to meet up with good folk, with the fact that there's a show to look around for something to do when your there, and the free entertainment is also a bonus, i don't buy that much, a least i try not to


We go to to what shows take our fancy where ever they are , still think like you it's a good excuse to get away , meet all sorts of people socially, have laugh and generally enjoy looking around buying this and that , cheap 3 or 4days with entertainment, going to Peterborough which we think is the best show , won't go to Shepton again as went 2or 3 years ago in the big freeze there and thought facilities and venue poor. As for cost when it's gone it's gone !

Tony A.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

So am i to belive that folk spend 20,30,40, grand on a van and won,t put 100 quids worth of squirt in it for a week end.

Dennis


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

brillopad said:


> So am i to belive that folk spend 20,30,40, grand on a van and won,t put 100 quids worth of squirt in it for a week end.
> 
> Dennis


Plus a bit! It is a 650 mile round trip. :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

When there are so many alternatives to where the £100 will take you?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

No problem with the social side but refuse to pay to gain entry to purchase items. UNLESS they are well discounted beyond whay I may have to pay.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

grumpyman said:


> No problem with the social side but refuse to pay to gain entry to purchase items. UNLESS they are well discounted beyond whay I may have to pay.


Exactly


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are going to Peterborough and the Malvern show BUT really only to meet up with our friends in MHFacts so yes it does make a dear weekend but I think its worth it for the fun. :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

brillopad said:


> So am i to belive that folk spend 20,30,40, grand on a van and won,t put 100 quids worth of squirt in it for a week end.
> 
> Dennis


They will put the fuel in for where they want to go. MHF and show organisers have no reason to believe that they have a monopoly on how people spend their time or money. It is obvious for example that there is not the demand for three shows a year at Shepton but the organisers continue, for whatever reason, to run them. They are of course entitled to do so but traders and punters are free to attend or not as they wish.
Perhaps MHF Rally group does not have the membership to have large numbers attending the show rallies taking in their geographic locations. Lots of MHF members also go with the MCC and C&CC groups who attend the shows.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I've only been to one, last years end of season at Lincoln. Thoroughly enjoyed it but didn't see any reason for a repeat visit to a show more than once per year. The social side was great though.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We went to our first show rally last year, at Shrewsbury. We really enjoyed it and thought we'd like to attend one this year, though we haven't yet worked out which, if any, will fit in with our other plans.

We did spend quite a bit, on a double skillet, table, inverter, 12v connectors. other odds and ends, and we had a solar panel fitted. Mostly these were things we'd thought about in advance and decided we wanted. We're not really into buying lots of equipment for the sake of it though so I don't know how many shows we'd need to go to for the shopping.

We enjoyed the social side and always find everyone to be friendly and helpful, but we haven't been to enough rallies to have really got to know anyone, so although it's good to meet other members I wouldn't say we'd go to meet up with specific friends.


Chris


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Have you had enough of show rallies*

We make the show part of a short holiday so that it isn't just a case of "there and back" fuel.

Have only once been in the lucky position of being able to order a new van at one of the outdoor shows.
That was in the mid 1990's when we ordered a Duetto from Mike Graves, then of Marquis, at the old Thames Valley Show that was held near Slough.

Besides looking around the vans and the accessories it is also enjoyable to meet up with friends and to talk to some of the salesmen that we have got to know over the years and to catch up on the trade gossip.

It is a pity that a number of the exhibitors at Peterborough decide to start shutting up there vans before the 4.30pm closing time on the Sunday.
We were looking around in one and found the step had been taken away when we left.
In my employed days I worked at a number of exhibitions and you were contracted to still have your goods on display until the closing time.
In fact at one exhibition the security guards came round and made exhibitors replace any removed items.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I will be at Knutsford " The Northern show not quite so north" :lol: but probably the only show this year.
Stroll on Denia 8)


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

brillopad said:


> So am i to belive that folk spend 20,30,40, grand on a van and won,t put 100 quids worth of squirt in it for a week end.
> 
> Dennis


its not the cost its the value


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

for us the journey just isn't worth making for a weekend - 1,000 miles at least round trip at a cost of roughly £245 in fuel is not what we want to spend for a weekend, especially when we are not looking for a new motorhome. 
Now the Glen Miller festival at Twinwoods is worth travelling for - 5 days camping with 3 1/2 days of superb music is worth the cost of travelling!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe the shows have less people going to them so that will show on people prebooking.
And as RayC says people do go with other clubs and even more dont book and attend as day visitors or go to the non booking area.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

we will be going to peterbrough , and have been going for a number of years, but with children it's up hill sometimes as the overwhelming group are older.

the music choice at peterbrough is very old  

there is the panto 8O , oh yes there is !

pampering to an old group shows little Veiw to the future.....

my local motor boat club has shot it's self in the foot, focused on the older member and now, All of their members are 65+, now there is no one to take the club forward.

the sailing club next door thrives, it has always encouraged cadets and families, it should have a long future ahead of it, if the present membership has anything to go by.

back to peterbrough, last year had a better mix for all ages, apart from the old guy who was a bouncer, and a total jobs worth he hated kids been there, the kids behaved ok, after all they are just kids and the show was dull for them in part


Denis, a question, what shows ARE aimed at families ?

neil


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We used to like attending show rallies but found that we were neglecting 'do our own thing' too much and made an intentional decision to cut down on them.
Prime target was Shepton. We don't like the, permanent, MHF rally area and the facilities supplied by the show organisers are derisory, especially in the winter months.
Other shows are getting to be more like motorhome jumble sales with some stalls really taking the **** as to what they think a motorhomer wants to buy. Some stock looks as if its been dragged in and out of a truck for the last ten years.
Prices do not reflect traditionally discounted show prices, either for accessories or motorhomes. Something I would have expected for having to pay for the privilege of browsing the exhibitors displays.

We do like Peterborough and Malvern but its not always possible to attend shows during the main season for being out and about in the motorhome.

I am not in favour of our marshalls, who work very hard, setting themselves up in an elitist enclave, bagging the best pitches for themselves and their friends and tending to treat the rest of us as 'the punters'. This doesn't happen at non-show rallies where there is generally a much better relationship.

This is just my view, I might have it wrong, and apologise if it upsets anyone.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

While we really enjoy malvern, we feel unless you are in the market to replace your van,it is as has been said on here on the whole a long way to go for a few days,as the fuel cost is too great.
From the point of view of someone who has to use there annual leave carefully ,i would rather use my time off to visit new places and do our own thing rather than use the time off to be in one place.
Hopefully the whole idear of having rallys in the area regions is that people have a chance to meet up with other members without having to travel hundreds of miles.lin.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I love the Non Show rallies better I must admit, as we relax better at smaller venues but they are few and far between and are miles away.
So we do C&CC Rallies every weekend through the summer and stay local.
We do stay with what we call the Southern MHFacts as Dennis and RayC do nice rallies though. 
Hamble is my favourite Venue run by Jackie, Ken and Jen.
With Fuel heading for £1.50 per litre we have to plan journeys better.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've booked for Peterborough, Malvern, Knutsford and Lincoln this year. Would have gone to Shepton in January but went down with flu. Peterborough and Lincoln are my favourites and Malvern will be my first trip there.

I started going to the rallies 4 year ago when I joined MHF. I looked upon it as motorhoming with a safety net. You have people like yourself Dennis, Scotty, JimM, Richard and others to help and learn from when you c*ck things up and believe me I can c*ck them up.

And to my mind they are good value. About £35 for a few days camping. You have the show ground to entertain you for a few hours in the day and evening entertainment if you don't want to make your own.

And if it gets dull and boring you can always fire up the generator, play some loud music and let the terrier off the lead :lol: 

Cheers
Al.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We live very close to Shepton so tend to go for the day. We tend to only do local show rallies ( would have done (Romsey again but had already booked Easter in cornwall before it came onto the list) due to the fact we run own business we cannot always get away.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We treat the shows as a rally with a focus. 
Pound for pound the Show charges are not excessive compared to other commercial venues BUT they rarely provide the amenities of commercial sites...electricity being important to some people or clean toilets and showers. However Stratford has provided cheap parking over an extended week for some years but with a generally poor show.
Like many others, Peterborough for us is a must. Newbury was a delight last year, Shepton does not have the most attractive parking and Lincoln was pure pleasure from every standpoint.
We risked spending our New Year with MHF at Hamble, which turned out to be an excellent decision, thanks to all who made the rally such a success.
This year will be a first at Malvern.
As we come around to looking for a new van, I guess that we will be visiting even more shows. Then it will no doubt 'need' all those extras that we do not require and so the shows go on. 
I hope to see you there!

Alan


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi All
agree with Rosalan. We enjoy show rallies and attend a few each year. Peterborough is certainly one of the best but this year we are venturing to the northern show at Knutsford. We enjoy meeting up with old friends. We appreciate the effort put in by rally marshalls and hope they will continue to run rallies at, at least some of the shows.
Resa and Eric


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

brillopad said:


> So am i to belive that folk spend 20,30,40, grand on a van and won,t put 100 quids worth of squirt in it for a week end.


Yup :wink: We use our van differently, as as we're retired, we don't feel the need to get away at weekends. I would say more than 95% of the nights we spend away are spent abroad, on longish-term tours.

And, quite often, there's not much to do at shows, other than visit the show. Walking is restricted, and often there are no towns nearby.

Gerald


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Shepton is close for us and handy to buy stuff we didnt know we needed :roll: Went for just the day in January and that was ok

We have booked again for April & September. We dont need another van - we have said that before, but definitely cant have another one now as my husband invested his funeral money in the current one :lol: 

By staying on site you are able to look over other vans and browse the stalls when there are fewer people about.

I cant walk around for too long so we generally have a quick look round, back to the van for a coffee and a rest, get second wind and off again

However, I do feel there are too many shows, especially Shepton. There is only so much you can need.

We dont go to any others unless they are en route to a holiday destination or family


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

First let me apologise for the lengthy post, as the person who books the show rallies for Motorhomefacts, I will try to answer some of the points brought up in this thread.

Personally I think there are too many shows, but if there is a show and our members want to attend, then we try to provide marshals so we can have our own pitch. This gives you a chance to meet other MHF members and saves you about £2 on the weekend camping. I don't think it's that expensive, seems to work out on average at £12 per night, whether that is value for money or not is a personal thing.

I do agree that the price of fuel must have some effect on the distance people will travel this year to a show. Unless they have something specific to go for, they would probably be better off enjoying a weekend away closer to home.

This leads us to the comments that people prefer small non-show rallies. I agree these are more friendly and usually with things going on, but the majority of our volunteer Rally Staff are still working and while they can spare a weekend to marshal a show rally, organising even a small rally from scratch takes a lot more work and they simply haven't got time to do it.

Social gatherings at shows have also been mentioned, this is a difficult one, if the weather is good something is usually organised to get-together around the vans or a quiz to help you get chatting to the other MHF members. However most of the marshals have not got sufficient payload to carry around a marquee or similar to use in wet weather, so that probably rules out most social gatherings if the weather is bad. The marshals are also required by the show organisers to be on duty for arrivals from 8am until 9pm each day, this doesn't give them much time for themselves or to organise a social gathering, but if members wish to organise something I'm sure they would give you any help they could.

Poor shows and poor pitches have also been mentioned, this I'm afraid is out of our control, we do not know the list of exhibitors until it's published by the organisers and we cannot choose our pitch. The organisers fit in the club pitches as best they can depending on numbers attending and space available, we have to go where we are put. :roll: We are given sufficient space to park the number of vans we have booked with the club, so if you are not booked with us, sorry but you cannot park with us.



Spacerunner said:


> setting themselves up in an elitist enclave, bagging the best pitches for themselves and their friends and tending to treat the rest of us as 'the punters'.
> 
> This is just my view, I might have it wrong, and apologise if it upsets anyone.


I'm sorry if you feel that way John as it is not the way the marshals work, they set up their van at the entrance to the pitch, where attendees should stop to pay their Rally Fee and be parked up. In fact unlike most club pitches we go out of our way to let you park up with friends, even when you do not arrive together and accommodate folks requests for a particular area to enable things to be fitted to their van etc.

The last query was on children:



bubble63 said:


> hi
> 
> we will be going to peterbrough , and have been going for a number of years, but with children it's up hill sometimes as the overwhelming group are older.
> 
> ...


The simple answer is none of the shows are aimed at children. They are commercial ventures aimed at selling us as much as possible. As far as I'm aware only Peterborough puts on a small amount of entertainment for children. From my experience children love the first day when they can go in and out of the different vans but after that they are bored. There is no room on the showgrounds or the pitches to provide a play area, so unless you wish to buy something in particular, I would say to anyone with children stick to non-show rallies, where there is more likely to be space and facilities for them to enjoy the rally as much as you.

I do hope a few more of you will join us at all our rallies, not just the shows. We are friendly and informal, you can join in as much or as little as you wish but you will always be made welcome. Here is the full list of rallies so far this year:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > setting themselves up in an elitist enclave, bagging the best pitches for themselves and their friends and tending to treat the rest of us as 'the punters'.
> ...


Its not the 'way I feel' Jen its what happens.

Being told that I cannot pitch in a certain spot and then 24 hours later a non-MHF person (marshalls friend)arrives in a caravan and is ushered onto the very place that I was ordered to vacate.

Being designated to pitch as far away from the exibitors as it was humanly possible to get, then people arriving up to a day later (non-working marshalls to boot) being allowed to cosy up next to the official marshals as close, on the MHF pitch, to the show as it was possible to get.

Arriving with a friend who just happened to be a marshall (not working that weekend) for him to be, again, invited, indeed pressurised, to join the official marshalls area.

All the attending marshalls, working or not, grouped together on the only patch of grass, literally with their backs to the other ralliers.

I could go on.

Its not these instances on their own, but added together it does start to form a pattern.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> No problem with the social side but refuse to pay to gain entry to purchase items. UNLESS they are well discounted beyond whay I may have to pay


Interesting, now i haven't exhibited yet as Outdoorbits at a show (We are however this year), it does leave you with a quandary though, as to be competitive online you have to have keen pricing, but then you are supposed to go to a show and have even keener pricing whilst at the same time taking on extra expense to travel to a show, pay staff overtime, accommodation costs and fees to have the privilege to have a stand in the first place. It does make it difficult to have "show" prices, i think go back 4-5 years and internet wasn't so pervasive then and so not as many people selling online so it was easy to sell as RRP in your shop and then go to a show, deduct 10% and say show offer, not so easy now when you sell at 5-10% discounted ordinarily and then go to a show and have to sell even cheaper. It is definitely a buyers market more nowadays 



> It is a pity that a number of the exhibitors at Peterborough decide to start shutting up there vans before the 4.30pm closing time on the Sunday.
> We were looking around in one and found the step had been taken away when we left.
> In my employed days I worked at a number of exhibitions and you were contracted to still have your goods on display until the closing time.
> In fact at one exhibition the security guards came round and made exhibitors replace any removed items.


Warners definitely enforce this rule as I know of a few traders who have been sent warning letters after being spotted packing up early. Conversely though, i was at a Shepton Mallet show once years back as MHF stand and it was hammering down with rain on a Sunday at 3pm and i spent 30 mins and not a single person walked past and after a hectic show weekend, dripping wet with the packing up and long journey back I was wishing the show weekend was finished lol and would have given anything to just shut up shop



> Prices do not reflect traditionally discounted show prices, either for accessories or motorhomes. Something I would have expected for having to pay for the privilege of browsing the exhibitors displays.


see what i said above about pricing



> I am not in favour of our marshalls, who work very hard, setting themselves up in an elitist enclave, bagging the best pitches for themselves and their friends and tending to treat the rest of us as 'the punters'. This doesn't happen at non-show rallies where there is generally a much better relationship.


I think our marshalls do a cracking job, come rain or shine and if having to stand outside in all weathers means they get a good pitch (i.e. one near the entrance as befits someone who has got to stand there welcoming people on to a pitch, ticking them off etc then you can't begrudge them that. Like Jen says I know that the marshalls try and accommodate members and leave spaces for them to have their friends nearby, as I am sure most members would want them to. When you say they treat you as "the punters" could you elaborate ?

imho fuel pricing is playing a large part in show attendance, although realistically this won't have affected the price to travel to a show and back by a significant amount since last year. The numbers entering into the motorhome market may well have dropped and the lack of huge innovations and more small refinements (in a poor economy less chance of manufacturers taking a risk with a design) probably all contribute together to cause the lower attendances


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We like show rallies.

However we are often away so can't make them. Did used to go to the Shepton Mallet show in January. But the show isn't so good these day. Went in the car this January which was just as well as I felt there were not enough trade stands, other than motorhomes that is.

Went to Peterborough last year but can't make it this year. Might manage Malvern, will have to see.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to go to all the shows within a 120 mile radius of Home (Kingston) as I was 'fronting' The AMC. As an 'exhibitor' I made friends with most of the other exhibitors/Traders and insulted many Hymer owners.

But somehow now I find I have seen it all and done them all to death. 
So in answer to the OP................ yes.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

[quote="nukeadmin"

I. When you say they treat you as "the punters" could you elaborate ?

[/quote]

See my post ......http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1204670.html#1204670


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I've put ourselves down for five Dennis, is that enough

curlyboy :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

I think we're down for about six also, and our son John will also be putting his name down for a few. We did not attend many last year as we were moving house but we are free again! We always find that there is something to replace in the Motorhome and there are always new gadgets for the fellows to hang their noses over. But I like the evening entertainment and the company of other Ralliers and find the the charge for the weekend very reasonable especially in high season.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> earlier post
> 
> We dont need another van - we have said that before, but definitely cant have another one now as my husband invested his funeral money in the current one :lol:


I know it shouldnt be funny but my husband had a heart attack this morning and is now in hospital!

He is going to be ok (so the Dr's say) otherwise I wouldnt have joked. It certainly wasnt funny at the time


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this, it puts into perspective what life is about. I do hope he is home and recovered very soon.
Alan


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Pleased to report my husband is now home from hospital (in just over 24 hours) with a load of forever pills and has been told he can drive again after a week.

I've told him if the insurance company hike up the van insurance because of his heart attack - he is also nearly 79 - it will be me driving it instead. That went down like a lead balloon :roll: 

I am beginng to wonder if the dramas of yesterday actually happened, it all seems like a dream

Sorry, I didnt mean to hi-jack this thread, but it's where I originally posted

Many thanks everyone for all your support
sheila


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Shelia, 

I am delighted to read your update! It must have been such a worry for you both! Take care x 

Now for the thread, 

Dennis, I am not fed up with sow rallies. find them reasonable value for money and mostly the show is just a distraction from the rally and the entertainment. I do not find the January Shepton show appealing to camp at, I do however pop along for the day as it is close. I would attend the April show if I was in the country. I am already booked for the Newbury show and our favourite show at Malvern. I may attend another one or two if I can free the dates in my diary (work is still getting in the way of pleasure!). 

For those who are knocking the rally marshals all I can say is it seems to me to be pretty much a thank less task to me! If you really want to change the things that upsets you at rallies then put your own name down to marshal and see for yourself what the job entails. I think you will find it is not a glamorous as you may think...... :wink: 

Keep smiling

Keith


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We have attended a few show rallies and always been welcomed by the marshalls and other ralliers (?) the shows have been good and where we have had to pay they have been good value. We have been invited to join late night get-to-gethers with strangers and have had fun and laughter til the early hours - leaving as friends. We have always looked around the exhibitions and spent money there rather than via the internet - usually finding them good value. The old adage - you cant please all the people all of the time is very true. - we look forward to attending more rallies - both show rallies and others - Thank you all for your hard work - Marie


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We usually visit one show NEC. Just to look see what is on the market.

We dont really like the general atmosphere at out door shows too busy and noisy. We have visited just for the day in the car.

We are now fully stocked up with all of the gismos and must have's so cannot see the point in a show rally.

We do however like and usually enjoy other rallies.

Val & Steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> hi
> 
> we will be going to peterbrough , and have been going for a number of years, but with children it's up hill sometimes as the overwhelming group are older.
> 
> ...


Neil,

We go with different groups, we try to go with the group that has the most families attending. I tried to stir up a bit of interest from families with motorhomes but didn't get any replies.

Jez


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*Rally marshalls*

All I can say as a relative newcomer - having to been both show and other rallies in the last year - we have had a very warm welcome from the marshalls and other club members. At no time did I feel "a punter" - I was part of the group. Organising these events must take a great deal of time and would just like to say thanks for all the work behind the scenes.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well all I can say is that we love attending the shows and camping with the MHF group. We have had such fun over the last few years at the shows and I usually spend most of the flipping weekend laughing and meeting up with new and old faces.  

We do all the normal walking around the trade stalls and buying items that we think are great at the time and then quickly realise we have little or no use for - but we like looking around them and there's usually something new on the market to tempt us to to spend our cash. We enjoy browsing around the motorhomes and looking inside all the new models but most of all what we enjoy about the shows is sitting outside (weather permitting) and chatting away to likeminded people who happen to be passing by. 

As for the getting pitched up - all I can say about that (from a personal point of view) is that most marshalls we have had experience of are more than willing to be helpful where possible but we appreciate that it's near on impossible to pitch everyone exactly where they would prefer to be pitched. People arrive at all times duirng the few days the show is on and they have to have some kind of system as otherwise it would be chaotic! If a marshall decides to save a space near to them to accomodate a friend or family member - then personally I have no issues with that whatsoever and I guess most of us, if we were ourselves were marshalling a rally would do the same if we could? Surely there has to be the odd perk for them to enjoy as after all, they are the one's standing out in all elements waiting for all the attendees to arrive!? Not a job I would fancy doing I must confess and whilst we are all sat outside enjoying a glass of wine, relaxing and chilling out over our bbq's etc they are having to stay alert and available for all the arrivals. 

I agree there is not very much laid on at the shows by Warners and the like for children and the shows must become quite dull and boring for the youngsters after a while? I think if I had a young family to keep happy then we probably would not attend as many shows as we do now. Perhaps, if more people with kids attended these shows then maybe the children could all play together and make their own entertainment like we all used to do when we were their age? However, motorhoming is usually aimed at the older generation and perhaps the event organisers feel that financially; providng amenities and attractions for chidren; wouldn't be commercially viable? I think if I were marshalling a MHF rally at such an event, then this may be an area I would work on and I would try to think of ways to attract more young families to attend. It would be nice to encourage more families with youngsters to come along to the meets - not to mention more grandparents with their grandchildren. 

So, if you are reading this and have never attended one of these events or camped up with the MHF group before - then take my advice and please come anlong to one and give it a try. Yes - not everyone is a happy and cheerful bunny (I think some folk just like to moan) but by and large; everyone has gone there to have a good time and enjoy the social side of attending a rally/meet and mark my words, I guarantee you will return from the show full of lots of happy memories.  

Sue


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Well all I can say is that we love attending the shows and camping with the MHF group. We have had such fun over the last few years at the shows and I usually spend most of the flipping weekend laughing and meeting up with new and old faces.
> 
> We do all the normal walking around the trade stalls and buying items that we think are great at the time and then quickly realise we have little or no use for - but we like looking around them and there's usually something new on the market to tempt us to to spend our cash. We enjoy browsing around the motorhomes and looking inside all the new models but most of all what we enjoy about the shows is sitting outside (weather permitting) and chatting away to likeminded people who happen to be passing by.
> 
> ...


 " Happy Memories"
How this one Sue "Gilbert it's Raining"
xxx


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

scottie said:


> " Happy Memories"
> How this one Sue "Gilbert it's Raining"
> xxx


Hee hee George! Well very happy memories indeed for everyone who was sat there listening to me do my inebriated Peter Kay impression! :lol: Frankly, I cannot remember too much about what I was saying but a lot of people were happy to remind me the next day of my intoxicated ramblings! Ha Ha!  Was a great night though (as is usual when you, Angie and your lovely brother Jim are marshalling.) Now that you've bought that massive scout tent, we look forward to many more repeat MHF fun nights in the future.

When's your next one by the way?

Sue x


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > " Happy Memories"
> ...


Hi sue
we are attending as members the Newark rally,possible Peterborough,but our first this year as marshals will be Knutsford then
camper uk with uncle norm so we will meet then, and if more sign up for it The Autumn Show at Newark but no one signed up for it yet ,then Lincoln in September.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, I went to Peterborough a few years ago and that was enough for me. Never been to one since.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> Yes, I went to Peterborough a few years ago and that was enough for me. Never been to one since.


Do you mind my asking why Zozzer? I'm curious as to what happened at Peterborough that you found so off putting?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw come on Zozzer... you can't tell us all only half the story now can you? I'm sat here with bated breath waiting to hear what happened at Peterborough! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am intrigued as well, please elaborate


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I was only answering the question, but seeing my input is so valued I'll tell you.

We found the Peterborough show to be far to large for our liking. By the time we had walked from the van at the far end of the camping fields to the actual show I was absolutely knacked, Ok this is down to my health, but after walking around in pain for a couple of hours expecting to pick up a real bargain or two we came away with nothing but sore feet. The social activities of a night time didn't really enter into the equation as we aren't drinkers and are happy watch TV of an evening. 

For us it seemed more sensible to buy from our local dealers or purchased off the internet, where you haven't spent a fortune on diesel getting to a show or paying the entrance fee.

Motorhome shows are not on their in the decline in popularity, I seen the same happen to other leisure /hobby activities. People will not go if they can't pickup a bargain. Sadly many such events have drifted far from the original meaning of the show and have been left with many vendors of cheap tat.

But what's a bargain ?

A bargain is something that has been so heavily discounted, the customer will talk about it for months and months, telling everyone the name of the vendor that sold the item. The customer will forget all bout the cost of getting to the show and will be extremely happy with the absolute bargain they got. Now that's advertising. 

Well you did ask for my views.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh sorry to hear you didn't find Peterborough much fun Zozzer. But these shows aren't for everyone and so I'm sure you're not alone in your views.

Re the social side, now this is an area, which you may have got slightly the wrong impression about if you don't mind me saying so and in my experience, there is no pressure from anyone for attendees to drink, stay up late or join in night or daytime activities. People pretty much do their own thing at these events and basically only what they feel comfortable and happy to do. However, many, even those who prefer their own company, seem to enjoy the odd chit chat in passing with their motorhome neighbours or fellow MHF members and It's always nice to put a face to a name I find and we've met some very nice people at the shows/rallies. 

I think if you enjoy the friendly and helpful banter and interaction on this forum, then you would probably enjoy the daytime interation with fellow members at a rally or meet and I am sure they would all respect your preference to stop in your van in an evening and not join in with any social get togethers. 

As for finding bargains at these shows, well I think they are out there and often you will see items on sale with big signs saying "Show Offer!" We've nabbed a few show specials over the years and many have been much cheaper than we could buy them elsewhere plus it's nice to see whatever you buy being demonstrated or working. 

Anyway, thanks for the explanation; which I honestly thought was going to be far more eye opening than it was! I was expecting some jaw dropping revelation about your fellow campers! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> I was expecting some jaw dropping revelation about your fellow campers! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue


On the contary Sue we met one or two very nice people at the show.
Yes I'm almost certain it was TWO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I didn't get things wrong regarding the social side of the show, there was never any pressure to get involved, we just chose to do our own thing in the evening.

At the end of the day, Shows are down to personal choice, I can say with hand on my heart Peterborough was not a bad experience. It was something we had to experience if only the one time.

Will admit one thing, the camping area did look impressive from the higher ground looking out over a sea of motorhomes.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Very well said, Zozzer.

I agree with everything - _yes everything - _you have said.

Cheers John


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> A bargain is something that has been so heavily discounted, the customer will talk about it for months and months, telling everyone the name of the vendor that sold the item. The customer will forget all bout the cost of getting to the show and will be extremely happy with the absolute bargain they got. Now that's advertising.


The only problem nowadays that for a trader to give you what you would consider to be a BARGAIN they would probably have to drop the price maybe 30% or more from RRP, now with the advent of online sales / Ebay etc, its rare to find products being sold at RRP anymore and actually RRP prices themselves are not even given out by some suppliers. With electronics, televisions and similar the margins are extremely low and so the supplier is stuck, they cannot sell at a price considered a bargain i.e. below the price you can normally buy it for but they can provide a working demonstration perhaps, answers questions Face to Face and generally liaise easier than via email / telephone etc as you get a much better understanding of a person when meeting them rather than other communications methods, and if making a decision to purchase an expensive addon such as a satellite system then sometimes it is these type of real world vs virtual encounters that can make the difference between purchasing and walking away.

Being a trader is an eye opener and being admin of MHF and seeing both sides of the coin is also interesting as I hear traders side of the story and I see members also post about their impressions. Many traders wish they could sell cheaper but alas after taking on extra costs to also travel to a show, maybe extra staff costs (overtime), and then the actual stand costs themselves they simply cannot afford to sell so cheap as not to make a profit also.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> At the end of the day, Shows are down to personal choice.


Very true and my sentiments exactly. 

Basically, I just wanted to stress to anyone reading this thread who has never attended one of these shows and who may be slightly put off by some of the comments raised, that these shows are a very popular attraction for a lot of motorhome enthuisiasts and many people who attend them have a truly fabulous time. Each to their own though and all that but I always like a topic to be seen by both sides. 



nukeadmin said:


> The only problem nowadays that for a trader to give you what you would consider to be a BARGAIN they would probably have to drop the price maybe 30% or more from RRP, now with the advent of online sales / Ebay etc, its rare to find products being sold at RRP anymore and actually RRP prices themselves are not even given out by some suppliers. With electronics, televisions and similar the margins are extremely low and so the supplier is stuck, they cannot sell at a price considered a bargain i.e. below the price you can normally buy it for but they can provide a working demonstration perhaps, answers questions Face to Face and generally liaise easier than via email / telephone etc as you get a much better understanding of a person when meeting them rather than other communications methods, and if making a decision to purchase an expensive addon such as a satellite system then sometimes it is these type of real world vs virtual encounters that can make the difference between purchasing and walking away.
> 
> Being a trader is an eye opener and being admin of MHF and seeing both sides of the coin is also interesting as I hear traders side of the story and I see members also post about their impressions. Many traders wish they could sell cheaper but alas after taking on extra costs to also travel to a show, maybe extra staff costs (overtime), and then the actual stand costs themselves they simply cannot afford to sell so cheap as not to make a profit also.


Yes I can appreciate what you are saying entirely Nuke and my heart goes out to anyone struggling to survive in the retail business out there! It's not easy for businesses into today's current climate and everyone is competing for the pound in our pockets.

The internet cetainly has had a dramatic affect on the high street and face to face retail sales that's for sure. There are several chain store outlets that have recently announced that they are closing down a lot of their retail premises and are concentrating solely on online sales from now on. Reason being that their overheads will be considerably cheaper and they will therefore be able to offer bigger discounts to their customers. It's a sad reflection of our modern times I'm afraid and I don't know how retail premises with their exorbitant rents and business rates etc will be able to survive and compete?

I agree with you though Dave; there is something rather reassuring about buying an item from someone with good product knowledge and it is so much nicer to purchase an item from someone who can advise you honestly and sensibly. What I suspect happens though in many cases, is that people ask for advice and get all their queries answered by the knowledgeable salesperson and then they scour the internet looking for that same product at a much beter price! :roll:

The problem will arise when a lot more of our popular shops are forced to close down and everyone will mourn their passing then - but sadly, no business can run at a loss and if sales are dropping then they will have no choice. What is the answer .....well I honestly don't know but there's only so far you can discount your prices before it's no longer viable to stay open or to stock that particular product!

We too run our own business but I think because we are based in a seaside resort, where people come on holiday and tend to spend their holiday money on the kind of gifts and products we sell, we are spared from the normal shopping around for the best price on the internet behaviour. Therefore, I guess for those of us based in coastal resorts or tourist spots, we are probably having a slightly better time of it than those retail businesses inland? I certainly do not envy those businesses in cities and towns where the competition on the internet is fierce and I just wonder where and what this will all lead to long term?

Sue


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

I have only ever been to Belvoir last year and the social side was good i.e. enjoyed the band, dancing etc. although I thought the stalls were all pretty samey. We were not looking for anything inparticular as we have only had the van for one season. We were just generally looking for ideas. 
We did eventually change all our bulbs to led although we did it at 1/10th of the cost of the bulbs at the show. So far everything has been great with the new bulbs.
I would go to another rally/show but I agree with the other posts, the cost is getting too high. We will only be going to the northern events.
Thanks to everyone who volunteers and organises these events they are essential for new motorhomers.


----------

